# Nightcrawlers vs Fake Nightcrawlers



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

A friend of mine caught some nice walleyes on Erie by replacing his real crawlers with plastic. Anyone ever do this with saugeyes? I have been wondering if GULP of Power Bait crawlers might add a little enticement with their scent.

I'll give it a try, but wondered if any of you have tried it. Probably try trolling with a harness of maybe a spinner of some kind ahead of the GULP.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm no help, but type "gulp" in the search function. Seems most people are very impressed with it.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I know alot of sent and taste is givin off the real thing... If it wasnt for that I wouldnt catch half the fish. Add a stinger!


----------



## die4irish (Jun 8, 2004)

last year I tried the Gulp on lake Erie and was impressed. I'm am a true skeptic about fake bait but now I'm a true believer. I put chartruse gulp worms on one side of the boat using bottom bouncers and used nightcrawlers on the other side. The gulp outfished the worms 2 to 1 on the eyes. Plus the best part was the little bait stealers and farm aminals did'nt take the gulp once. It was nice to find a bait that once the pole went off you knew it was probably gonna be an eye.
I havent taken real nightcrawlers out since and have been doing as well as every body else according to the radio.


----------

